# Portugueses



## Lems

Por onde andam nossos irmãos portugueses? Há algum por aqui no WordReference Forum?  

Vamos lá, coragem! Participem. Este fórum não é exclusivo a brasileiros...  

Um fraterno abraço.

Lems
________________________________________________
O trabalho não mata ninguém... Mas para que arriscar-se?


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

O pessoal desse *fórum* deve vir.


----------



## Lems

Marcio_Osorio said:
			
		

> O pessoal desse *fórum* deve vir.


Valeu, amigo Márcio! Vamos recebe-los de braços abertos.    

A coisa aqui anda meio parada... Estou pensando em fazer uma divulgação do fórum. Inicialmente pensei nos cadernos de informática dos jornais e também das revistas dessa área. Se você ou os outros colegas participantes tiverem idéias para contribuir vai ser bárbaro!

Lems
_________________________________
Há um mundo melhor... mas é caríssimo!


----------



## cuchuflete

Oi Lems...um presente pra o foro:

Andreia
Junior Member
	1 	  	Portugal	 
Andreia Borges
Junior Member
	1 	  	Portugal/Português	 
blackbelly
Junior Member
	2 	  	France Portugal	 
diliamarques
Junior Member
	0 	  	portugal, portugues	belgium
Fatima
Junior Member
	0 	  	portugal-portuguese	 
josedf
Junior Member
	1 	  	Portugal-Portuguese and English	 
josesoaresdasilva
Junior Member
	2 	  	portugal, portuguese	 
lauraitalia
Junior Member
	14 	  	Portugal, Portuguese	 
Mariana Ferreira
Junior Member
	5 	  	Portugal	 
Pedro Aguiar
Junior Member
	0 	  	portugal	 
regiina
Junior Member
	2 	  	Portugal / Portuguese	 

São 11 pessoas em total.

um abraço cuchufleteano,
Qxu


----------



## cuchuflete

e mais--
auehbe
Junior Member
	1 	  	Brasil - Português	São Paulo - Brasil
Carioca
Junior Member
	1 	  	Brasil - Portugais	 
eguy
Junior Member
	1 	  	Brasil-USA english	 
Fabiana Silva
Junior Member
	2 	  	Brasil - portuguese	 
Faty
Junior Member
	1 	  	Brasil - Portugues	 
Plinio
Junior Member
	0 	  	Brasil - Português	Sao Paulo - SP Brasil
Ricardo Moraleida
Junior Member
	1 	  	Brasil Português	 
sergio benjamin
Junior Member
	0 	  	Brasil	 
Welby
Junior Member
	0 	  	Brasil - Português	São Paulo / SP / Brasil


----------



## cuchuflete

andrekka
Junior Member
	5 	  	Brazil - Portuguese	 
Brastam
Junior Member
	0 	  	Brazil - Portuguese	Sao Paulo
Cholaluvah
Junior Member
	1 	  	Brazil, Portuguese	Brazil, Porto Alegre
Cibele Motta
Junior Member
	1 	  	Brazil Portuguese	 
cvpcook
Junior Member
	0 	  	Brazil - portuguese	 
derakane 411
Junior Member
	2 	  	brazil portuguese	 
didre
Junior Member
	1 	  	Brazil	 
drosado
Junior Member
	0 	  	Brazil - Portuguese	 
ellenyurika
Junior Member
	0 	  	Brazil portuguese	Tokyo
Fabio
Junior Member
	1 	  	Brazil - Portuguese	 
fernie4
Junior Member
	1 	  	Brazil, Portuguese	 
fmayone
Junior Member
	3 	  	Brazil - Portuguese.	Goiania - GO - Brasil
Henrique Lee
Junior Member
	1 	  	Brazil	 
Inn
Junior Member
	2 	  	Brazil, português	 
LaAlex
Junior Member
	2 	  	Brazil - Portuguese	 
Lems
Moderator
	428 	Lems's Avatar 	Brazil - Brazilian Portuguese	São Paulo
lilian
Junior Member
	1 	  	brazil portuguese	 
Lilly Spini
Junior Member
	3 	  	Brazil- Portuguese French English	 
Luis Ricardo Alves
Junior Member
	1 	  	Brazil - Portuguese	 
marasantana
Junior Member
	0 	  	Brazil, Portuguese	 
marcelo
Junior Member
	12 	  	brazil/ portuguese	são paulo
Márcio Osório
Junior Member
	1 	  	Brazil, Brazilian Portuguese	 
Marcisorio
Member
	83 	Marcisorio's Avatar 	Brazil, Brazilian Portuguese	Jaboatão dos Guararapes-PE, Brazil
Marco77
Junior Member
	1 	  	Uk/Brazil English/Portuguese	 
marcusnoya
Junior Member
	0 	  	Brazil - Portuguese	Rio de Janeiro
mariabachelier
Junior Member
	0 	  	Brazil Portuguese	London
Mauro Scott Morgado
Junior Member
	9 	  	Brazil Portuguese	 
mfelicio
Junior Member
	1 	  	Brazil, Portuguese	 
pedro2005
Junior Member
	0 	  	brazil , portuguese	sao paulo, brazil
PranKS
Junior Member


----------



## cuchuflete

Rosaly
Junior Member
	0 	  	Brazil - Portuguese	 
Ruy
Junior Member
	3 	  	Brazil/portuguese	 
sandrafrombrazil
Junior Member
	5 	  	brazil portuguese	 
sanspacey
Junior Member
	15 	  	Brazil Portuguese	 
sergions
Junior Member
	0 	  	Brazil/Portuguese	 
sredni
Junior Member
	1 	  	Brazil - Portuguese	 
Timeless
Junior Member
	3 	  	Brazil - Portuguese	 
TradSpan
Junior Member
	0 	  	Brazil - Portuguese	 
veloso
Junior Member


----------



## Lems

Valeu, amigo Cuchu!  

*E aí, pessoal? Vamos animar o nosso espaço aqui? * 
Perguntem, respondam, cantem, riam, chorem, gritem, mas manifestem-se!!!!  

Lems
_________________________________________________________
Stravinsky revolucionou o ritmo com "A MASSACRAÇÃO da Primavera"
Frase em vestibular de música


----------



## vargas

Lems said:
			
		

> Por onde andam nossos irmãos portugueses? Há algum por aqui no WordReference Forum?
> 
> Vamos lá, coragem! Participem. Este fórum não é exclusivo a brasileiros...
> 
> Um fraterno abraço.
> 
> Lems
> ________________________________________________
> O trabalho não mata ninguém... Mas para que arriscar-se?


 
olá!  Sou Português e vivo em Portugal. Acabo de encontrar este fórum e achei interessante.  Tenho estado a ler as diversas participações de outros membros do fórum.  Etsou a gostar


----------



## araceli

Olá vargas e bem-vindo ao fórum!
Tomara venha com um pouco do ar fresco do Portugal neste momento!
Aqui a gente está com maillô, aliás bikini...não lembro agora o nome.
Um cumprimento desde Buenos Aires, Argentina.
Até.


----------



## vargas

Olá Araceli!  

Aqui o ar está mais do que fresco: 7 graus centígrados! um frio de rachar! 

Por estes lados, não usamos a palavra "maillô".  Usamos a palavra "bikini", ou "monokini" (se não tem a parte de baixo).  Também usamos "fato de banho" quando é uma peça única.

até!


----------



## araceli

Olá:

..... ou "monokini" (se não tem a parte de baixo).   

Não será a parte de cima?!?

Obrigada, não conhecia "fato de banho".

Até.


----------



## Lems

vargas said:
			
		

> olá!  Sou Português e vivo em Portugal. Acabo de encontrar este fórum e achei interessante.  Tenho estado a ler as diversas participações de outros membros do fórum.  Etsou a gostar


Bem-vido ao fórum, Vargas. 

Puxe uma cadeira, sente-se e fique à vontade. Faça desta sua casa também.

Lems
__________________________________
Em cada mãe ha uma sogra em potencial...


----------



## vargas

claro que monokini é com a parte de baixo!

oops!


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Oi, Vargas! Deixe-me dar-lhe as boas-vindas também! Lems ofereceu-lhe uma cadeira; eu lhe ofereço o sofá para 10 pessoas, se você puder arrastá-lo até o centro do salão. Além disso, ofereço-lhe um cafezinho expresso, se você for até a cozinha e esquentá-lo, e um quarto de dormir, se você veio com a sua cama própria. Aqui você não paga, mas também não leva.


----------



## Outsider

vargas said:
			
		

> Por estes lados, não usamos a palavra "maillô".  Usamos a palavra "bikini", ou "monokini" (se não tem a parte de baixo).  Também usamos "fato de banho" quando é uma peça única.


De facto, não é habitual dizer "maiô" para fato de banho, mas às vezes usa-se para vestuário de ginástica. Só que em Portugal costuma-se deixar a palavra no original francês: _maillot_.


----------



## araceli

Obrigada, Outsider: agora vejo que errei ao escrever a palavra.


----------



## angelina barbosa

Olá a todos!
Tem-me faltado o tempo para vir até aqui... pois, sou uma das desaparecidas...


----------



## vargas

olá Angelina,

eu sofro do mesmo problema: já aqui não vinha há uns laaargos meses. tenho andado ocupado com obras no alentejo....


----------



## angelina barbosa

É, pois é... E estávamos a deixar ficar mal a nossa lusa representação! Shame on us...


----------



## Lems

angelina barbosa said:
			
		

> É, pois é... E estávamos a deixar ficar mal a nossa lusa representação! Shame on us...


Amigos são assim: não importa o tempo em que não se vêem, quando o fazem continuam a frase interrompida sem se queixarem da ausência. Vocês são sempre bem-vindos. 

Lems
______________
Comecei uma dieta, cortei a bebida e comidas pesadas e, em catorze dias, perdi duas semanas.


----------

